# Textfile Encoding herausfinden



## peez (23. Jan 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, von einem Textfile auszulesen, in welchem Encoding (UTF, ISO8859, ...) sie gespeichert wurde?


----------



## Gast (23. Jan 2009)

nein, man kann nur raten. manchmal haben unicode dateien eine entsprechende preambel (paar bytes am anfang), ist aber keine pflicht.

gibt zwar ein paar verfahren, die recht gut das encoding raten können, aber dazu raten kann man nicht.


----------



## HoaX (23. Jan 2009)

diese preambel nennt sich BOM http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte_Order_Mark

wenn die nicht da is bleibt nur raten - und das geht häufig schief.


----------

